
Driving versus Flying: The Debate Is Settled (1998) - fouc
https://observer.com/1998/03/driving-versus-flying-the-debate-is-settled/
======
fouc
As it turns out, both driving and flying have almost the same risk when going
by seat hours.

I imagine even with the improvements in safety these days, they're both still
very close in risk.

